# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Bruinige afscheiding

## Nouker

Hallo Allemaal!
Ik ben hier net nieuw, dus als eerste natuurlijk: aangenaam :Wink: 

Ik heb sinds 1 dag ongeveer bruine afscheiding met als ik heeeel goed kijk een klein beetje bloed (echt heel weinig). Ik heb het hiervoor ook weleens gehad maar dacht toen dat ik ongesteld werd. Maar dat was dus niet zo.
Ik maakte me er toen niet zoveel zorgen over, maar ik wilde het nu toch graag weten.
Het jeukt een beetje en ik heb verder geen buikpijn. Als het goed is hoef ik pas volgende week ongesteld te worden. Ik ben sinds mijn 14e ongesteld. Nu 15 en heb nog nooit de pil gebruikt of met iemand naar bed geweest.
Ik hoop dat een van jullie ervaring of advies heeft.
Ik ben echt bang dat ik iets aan mijn baarmoeder heb ofzo!  :Frown: 
Groetjes!

----------


## Sylvia93

hooi,

ik zou me er niet zoveel zorgen over maken hoor,
die bruinige afscheiding is normaal, en krijgt iedere vrouw,
meestal is dat iets van oud bloed van je vorige menstruatie,
maar het kan idd ook zo zijn dat je n x wat eerder ongesteld wordt en dat die bruinige afscheiding een voorbereiding op je menstruatie is..
ik heb dit ook wel eens gehad hoor :Wink:  maak je maar niet té veel zorgen, er is waarschijnlijk niks met je baarmoeder aan de hand,
en zoals je zelf al zei je hebt nog nooit seks gehad dus een soa is het dan zoiezo al niet,
ookal krijg je bij soa's geloof ik niet echt bruine afscheiding dus dat is het zoiezo niet, en de pil gebruik je ook niet, dus het is eigenlijk wel normaal, de meeste vrouwen hebben er last van, t is meestal zo rond een weekje over mocht het nog veel langer gaan duren is het altijd nog verstandig om contact op te nemen met je huisarts,

groetjes..

----------


## Nouker

Ja, het is alweer over. Hihi, ik maak me snel druk over dingen als ik allerlei enge dingen hoor of wat dan ook.
Maar in iedergeval bedankt voor je reactie!
Groetjes!

----------


## Sylvia93

haha, dat doe ik vaak ook hoor  :Wink:  
je bent dus niet de enige... maar mooi dat het alweer over is :Big Grin: 
groetjes..!

----------

